# BGB CLEARANCE SALE ON DISCONTINUED COLORS!!



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

I was on the Foiles migrators site last night and found this. This is a pretty sweet deal. go check it out here is a link. I already have a few of these but they are worth having more.

http://www.foilesstraitmeat.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=438204[url]


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

That sales been going on for over a month now. Awesome calls at unbelievable prices. $130 calls for $55 with a hat and CD.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

I got my new BGB Sweettalker today I have been looking for one of these for about a year now but I couldnt afford 130 for one. I had one a couple of years ago but long story short my wife accidentally donated it to a dumpster


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I got my original/wide open in the mail yesterday. Great calls, I've owned two before. I sold a sunny side up like 4-5 years ago and have been meaning to replace it. The new ones already on the lanyard.

Thanks for the heads up on the great deal. :beer:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Any pictues of the calls? The website has none.....I am in the market for a new call and from the sound of it, they are decent.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

There's a few here...

http://www.foilesstraitmeat.com/store/c ... _list&c=28

But it only shows a few colors and they're aren't labeled. I called them and had them describe them to me before I ordered. The customer service was excellent but they really need to do something about their website.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Interesting. Yeah their website needs work


----------



## fowl killer (Feb 27, 2009)

Which one should i get? I dont need a screamer. Lookin for close in work,


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

sweet talker
widowmaker

or if you want to go cheap but still have an awesome call

death whistle


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I have the death whistle and it rocks, sounds close to acrylic


----------



## wood duck2 (Jan 31, 2008)

I just ordered a wide open in grey/red. I have never blown a bgb duck call but I figured for $55 I could try one. Anybody ever use the wide open?


----------

